# RE: AARP



## firefighterjake (Feb 6, 2014)

Are the benefits/discounts worth becoming a member of the AARP?


----------



## razerface (Feb 6, 2014)

i did it about 6 years ago, then dropped it as i got zero benefit from it. They had a scandal over the new healthcare law, but i do not remember what it was.

The radio talk shows advertise a new organization that supposedly is better, but I don't belong to that either, and do not know the name,,,,just letting you know there is competition for your dollars.

this post is full of stuff i don't know.

edit:  AMAC is the other one. AARP is reputed to be an obama oriented org, while the AMAC is touted as being conservative(politically)


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 6, 2014)

The "discounts" are usually available anyway. Especially if you are sixty or over. If you join buy a mailbox twice the size of the one you have now. You will need it and a burn pit for all of the crap they will bombard you with for insurance and financial services. 

In a word. No.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Not any more , IMO.

Not only is my mailbox stuffed with offers, the bombardment with offers to sign up as a member even though I already am is relentless. They seem to have absolutely no mechanism in place to eliminate redundancy.
The constant barrage of cards with my name, address - you know, all the things they tell you to keep from identity thieves sent as often as twice, thrice a month  flies in the face of their stated purpose of existence.


----------



## Ehouse (Feb 6, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> The "discounts" are usually available anyway. Especially if you are sixty or over. If you join buy a mailbox twice the size of the one you have now. You will need it and a burn pit for all of the crap they will bombard you with for insurance and financial services.
> 
> In a word. No.




They've been sending me cards for 16 years now but being a person who knows a scam when I see one (usually), they go in the round file.  The various insurance products and other stuff they're peddling are invariably not the best deal out there.  If you need 10 cents off a breakfast sammie use a coupon.  Cheap motel rate?  Use your Triple A card.  As razorface says, the information they feed you is mostly propaganda and marketing pitches.  The lack of information on how the Affordable Care Act affects seniors is appalling.  What you're getting for your $16 (last time I checked) is the right to be a prime pigeon.  IMHO.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 6, 2014)

The ONLY good thing I've heard about AARP is the dicount available on new eyeglasses, but so far I've not gotten the urge to spend the $16 on the yearly membership fee...I don't need the free backback THAT badly...


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 6, 2014)

We're members but haven't looked lately why.  We do have the motor club insurance, or whatever it's called.


----------



## Bobbin (Feb 6, 2014)

The good man was recruited 15 yrs, ago and never responded.  We_  still_ get "come ons" from them.  Interestingly, they've never sent me any information although I've been in their "target market" for some years now.  Personally? I think they're a shameless lobby to bolster benefits for an already privileged market of the population.  And they're doing so at the expense of, and on the backs of young people who already pay higher payroll taxes and enter the workplace burdened with staggering educational debt.  "Just say no".


----------



## begreen (Feb 7, 2014)

They blitzed me the moment I turned 55. For a while there was a letter or more a week from them. Now it has trickled down to once every month or two. I have no desire to join them. They are no longer what they set out to be. It's a giant marketing firm now. I'm surprised they can maintain non-profit status.


----------



## Ehouse (Feb 7, 2014)

begreen said:


> They blitzed me the moment I turned 55. For a while there was a letter or more a week from them. Now it has trickled down to once every month or two. I have no desire to join them. They are no longer what they set out to be. It's a giant marketing firm now. I'm surprised they can maintain non-profit status.




Everything's getting co-opted anymore;  even my daughter's girl scout troop spends most of their time selling crap for the mothership.  The troop is allowed to keep a mere pittance.  Cookies are up to $4.00 a box this year!


----------



## fossil (Feb 7, 2014)

Pass


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 7, 2014)

Last i checked you and were about the same age Jake. They are sending you stuff already? BTW I have a card, but refuse to carry it.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 7, 2014)

AARP was originally created to sell insurance to old people. That is still their primary function.


----------



## Ehouse (Feb 8, 2014)

fossil said:


> Pass




"Let's see..... I have you down for 4 boxes of Thin mints, 2 Samoas, and 2 Tag- a- Longs.  Would you like a left over Poinsetta?  It'll be beautiful by next Xmas!  How about a magazine 'scrip or a genuine signed by "what's her face" hand bag!  Oh, I see, well one box of thins it is sir.  Have a nice day!"


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 8, 2014)

Flatbedford said:


> Last i checked you and were about the same age Jake. They are sending you stuff already? BTW I have a card, but refuse to carry it.



My wife qualifies . . . and if she were to become a member I would go under her. Sounds like this isn't such a great organization in terms of the benefits.


----------



## fossil (Feb 8, 2014)

AAA or a military ID or just being all grown up (~60 y/o) will get you discounts as good or better than AARP.  They tout themselves as being lobbyists for seniors, which I'm sure they engage in, but as Bart said, their bread & butter is selling insurance. My wife & I were members a dozen years ago or so, and we decided there just wasn't anything in it for us, so we let our membership lapse.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 8, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> My wife qualifies . . .



So does mine.


----------



## begreen (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm with Rick. We have chosen to Pass on AARP.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 8, 2014)

Pass, me too!


----------



## Paulywalnut (Feb 9, 2014)

It has to be worth it. Look at the nice AARP tote bag you get for joining.


----------



## webbie (Feb 9, 2014)

The other day I needed to renew my DL and there were long waiting line (it shows online) at the local RMV's. So, since I'm a member of the "club" (AAA, in this case), I noticed that they allow "members" to do all the D/L and other Motor Vehicle stuff there. So, with a smile on my face I drove the longer distance to the AAA HQ.......and wound up waiting 45 minutes in line!

"I wouldn't want to join any club which would have me as a member".....

With the internet, it's all the same.....although I did succumb and so belong to AAA. That's probably a good deal for the breakdown insurance.


----------



## begreen (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm contemplating AAA but quite frankly in 50 yrs of driving have only needed them once. And then it was no emergency. I had locked the keys in my truck. Fortunately a friend had AAA and got the truck unlocked.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 9, 2014)

I used to have AAA because I had insurance with them.   When I changed insurance I cancelled.  The annual fee adds up to more than the rare service I need from them.   In 3 the years since, they have continued to pummel me with mail.

I have no experience with AARP.  Yet.


----------



## Ehouse (Feb 10, 2014)

I would have said my wife regularly locks the keys in the car 'till last week.  It's worth the annual fee for us!


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 10, 2014)

I've got AAA . . . have used them very rarely . . . in the old days before GPSr though their Triptiks were pretty useful.


----------



## razerface (Feb 10, 2014)

begreen said:


> I  Fortunately a friend had AAA and got the truck unlocked.



hmmm,,,, a service you did not pay for, but used,,which others eventually had to pay an increase in  AAA fees to cover.    I made my wife join as she was doing that with her fathers AAA insurance.

I have AAA and the tows I needed and used it for have far exceeded the insurance premium I paid, so I continue to employ them. I would feel guilty getting more then i paid for,,lol,,which is not american i know,,but i feel i may need them in the future as my cars and trucks continue getting older. If i had a new vehicle constantly, I would not use that type insurance.

I am surprised AARP does not offer the towing service in their bennies to get morebusiness from the older people who need towed more then younger people.


----------



## Ehouse (Feb 10, 2014)

razerface said:


> hmmm,,,, a service you did not pay for, but used,,which others eventually had to pay an increase in  AAA fees to cover.    I made my wife join as she was doing that with her fathers AAA insurance.
> 
> I have AAA and the tows I needed and used it for have far exceeded the insurance premium I paid, so I continue to employ them. I would feel guilty getting more then i paid for,,lol,,which is not american i know,,but i feel i may need them in the future as my cars and trucks continue getting older. If i had a new vehicle constantly, I would not use that type insurance.
> 
> I am surprised AARP does not offer the towing service in their bennies to get morebusiness from the older people who need towed more then younger people.




+1.  A dead alternator on Sunday (always) far from home is no fun.


----------



## Flatbedford (Feb 10, 2014)

Our auto policy includes road service so the AAA offers go in the kindling pile.


----------



## blades (Feb 13, 2014)

AArp along with Progressive ins. are  big "o"suporters as well as anti NRA. both of which rub me the wrong way. The dude that holds the keys to Progressive is a bout a 1/2 step behind Soros and O in trying to tear this country apart, very stupid as our system is what put them where they are.


----------



## FTG-05 (Feb 13, 2014)

blades said:


> AArp along with Progressive ins. are  big "o"suporters as well as anti NRA. both of which rub me the wrong way. The dude that holds the keys to Progressive is a bout a 1/2 step behind Soros and O in trying to tear this country apart, very stupid as our system is what put them where they are.



Exactly why I'll never join AARP.  They and obozo can kiss my butt.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 13, 2014)

Well, this has gone South.


----------

